

Encrypted Communications Service Goes Silent - zhubiite
http://www.dailysecnews.com/2013/08/encrypted-communications-service-goes.html

======
youtooblue
I am really sad that lavabit.com is now gone. Why? It seems like all our
rights are being washed away.

